# Turkey fried or baked



## killer4life (Nov 24, 2003)

skin or no skin that the question this holiday. i hear deep fried turkey only has 5 more grams of fat than baked turkey is this true?


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Not sure about that....But, "Who the Hell Cares!"   Thanksgiving is one day where you're supposed to get fat    eat eat eat and don't care, that is the Thanksgiving Spirit my friend.


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

Baked!  All that grease and oil soaked and the taste of it would make me ill!


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

I never tried fried Turkey, but they say it is very tasty.
But it seems like a pain in the  to deal with getting a turkey fryer and all the grease and mess.  I'm just going to drop mine in oven like I usually do.


----------



## Antdan (Nov 24, 2003)

Well You havent had turkey till youve had fried turkey its so good its like fried chicken and turkey times 10 in every catergory


----------



## Antdan (Nov 24, 2003)

we just got a turkey frier last year and yes its alot to deal with like you have to use peanut and the grease has to be like 400 degrees or 500 and the turkey can only cook for 10 min once the grease is at that temp and if you use the right turkey seasoning man  How good hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

What is the right turkey seasoning Ant....share with us.


----------



## Antdan (Nov 24, 2003)

Well I dont rember the name of it but its in a red packet and you have to inject in the turkey while its raw right before you cook and you will be eating a little piece of heavon


----------



## senimoni (Nov 24, 2003)

OMG Fried Turkey is soooo good, I refuse to eat it any other way


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Alright...now I will have to try it .


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

Fried Turkey is the best


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 24, 2003)

i can't believe that u guys would eat anything fried.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Why Sure oaktown....

Hell I come from a life of junkfood. 
Eatin fried food is the easy part for me.  The hard part is stickin to this damn diet of mine 

But after being on the diet for awhile now, your right...it makes it much harder to tolerate greasy stuff...  On my cheat days though, I still love a good bacon cheeseburger or combo pizza... mmm mmm delicious


----------



## plouffe (Nov 25, 2003)

i like ham


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2003)

Fried Turkey cooked in peanut oil is not as bad as you think. 

We need DG here, he's the one that got me hooked on this Turkey Frying


----------



## Antdan (Nov 25, 2003)

Fried Turkey is the best isnt it I just had it last year and I love it


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Fried Turkey cooked in peanut oil is not as bad as you think.
> 
> We need DG here, he's the one that got me hooked on this Turkey Frying


You ring?? You fry it @ 350 for 3 minutes per pound. The best injector I've found is creole butter by cajun injector!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2003)

I didn't know you tried it Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I didn't know you tried it Jodi?


Yup,   Had it for Easter because I hate Ham. 

It was awsome and we are frying one Thursday


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2003)

You need this to inject the night before you fry it or early the morning of.
http://www.basspro-shops.com/servle...d=38315&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

I love fried turkey also!!! We always do a baked one & a fried one! YUM!!! Can't wait!!! 

I will have to check out Bass Pro for that stuff DG! Thanks!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> OMG Fried Turkey is soooo good, I refuse to eat it any other way



 I saw that missy


----------



## killer4life (Nov 25, 2003)

yup im going with the fried turkey had it at work onces and it was the best i ever had .The taste is unexplainable the skin is awsome hhhmm i want turkey NOW!!!  grrr 2 more days


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 25, 2003)

try it grilled..or broiled...it comes without all the grease


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2003)

Apparantly you've never tried a fried turkey.  Its not greasy at all and its actually quite healthy for you.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 25, 2003)

Kalua Turkey is by far the best,  if you've ever been to Hawaii and a Luau then you have had Kalua Pig or pork,  just imagine that flavor with turkey.  It's so moist and tender.

I found this quote from a website on how to prepare it.
"At about 12:30 am Thanksgiving morning, I started the fire in a pit I had made behind her house. Two and a half hours later the stones were red hot and ready go.. I spread them out in the shape of the Turkey then put some crushed banana stalk over them to create moisture and protect the Turkey from being burnt on contact.. On the red-hot stones I carefully placed the turkey in some special screen I had gotten so that the meat wouldn't disintegrate and fall into the fire... On top of the Turkey I put lots of banana leaves to seal the steam in and create even more moisture.. I covered all this with wet burlap bags then sealed the whole thing with a huge tarp... I sealed the edges around the tarp with sand so there would be no leaks and 10 hours later dug out the Kalua Turkey that was delicious.. Oh, I used Kiawe wood for the fire... there is no taste quite as good as Kalua Turkey...."


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Nov 25, 2003)

Fry that sucker!
One fried JACK(turkey) and you'll never go back!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Apparantly you've never tried a fried turkey.  Its not greasy at all and its actually quite healthy for you.


i don't eat anything fried...it's a health choice


----------



## Antdan (Nov 25, 2003)

You just havent lived


----------



## Kelly (Nov 25, 2003)

I heard deep fried turkey was good, but never tried it.  This year our family is going to do both.  One turkey cooked the traditional way and one deep fried.  

No one wanted to take a chance on not having turkey at all so the family decided to do both.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2004)

Bump..............Can't believe no one has aked this yet.
Mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## blueboy (Nov 23, 2004)

I too am a fan of the cajun fried turkey.  I will never go any other way now that I have stepped into this world.  

I find that the already made injecting marinades taste a little artificial so for the past 2 years, I have been making my own injectable marinade.

2 sticks of butter,
1 can of favorite beer
tony's cajun seasoning
habenero peppers

Melt the butter, put all of the above in a blender and there you go. 

The day before the frying, Inject the bird all over the place with this marinade till it looks swollen.  Then use the tony's to give it a nice coat of seasoning on the outside.

Drop the bird in and in 1-1.5 hours later you have got the tastiest turkey you will ever eat.  Guaranteed.

It is not greasy.  It doesn't even come close to fried chicken.  The skin is seared and keeps all of the marinade in and the grease out.    

Great now I'm hungry...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 23, 2004)

If you don't eat the skin, it makes no difference whether your turkey/chicken is fried, baked, grilled or whatever. The oil DOES NOT soak into the meat.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

Why would you not eat the skin


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 23, 2004)

I had fried turkey for the first time this past summer at a mountain bike race.  HOLY SHIT was it good!  As I was eating it, I was just shaking my head (like this -->   ) in disbelief.  Best turkey I ever had.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, what good is a Turkey without the skin.
I feel the same about chicken.  I love the skin.  For one it makes a world of difference when cooking.  The skin helps to keep all the moisture and juices in the chicken.  And really adds to the flavor.

I know the reason people don't eat skin "The fat."   But hell it's Thanksgiving,  screw the diet... Eat and be Merry.  I don't think a little skin adds that much fat anyway, but not sure?

All I can say is I wish Thankgiving would hurry up and get here so I can get rid of this stupid Turkey Avatar


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 23, 2004)

Mom is having a fried turkey and a spiral cut ham.  Today at work we had fijita's!


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

I tried one of those spiral hams from Costco and it was awsome... 
I couldn't believe how handy the precut ham was.  You just cook and serve with no cutting involved.  Would be nice if turkeys could be that way too, but would be kind of hard I guess having to do the stuffing thing and all


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah we've deep fried turkeys for thanksgiving and other occasions for about 8 years now. They are damn good and not greasy at all as long as you do it right. because the grease seals up the outside of the turkey and the rest cooks on the inside. Its awesome, we make our own injecting sauce too, its good! But this year we are going for the traditional oven cooked since we haven't done it in a while.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I had fried turkey for the first time this past summer at a mountain bike race.  HOLY SHIT was it good!  As I was eating it, I was just shaking my head (like this -->   ) in disbelief.  Best turkey I ever had.


I tired to tell you two years ago! I know good food


----------



## ZECH (Nov 23, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> If you don't eat the skin, it makes no difference whether your turkey/chicken is fried, baked, grilled or whatever. The oil DOES NOT soak into the meat.


The skin is awesome


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

Lol, my grandma actually considered just buying a fried turkey at Popeye's Chicken and Biscuits this year, but is making one.....with maple syrup and bacon.

Btw, I actually looked up this thread last night. lol


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

How much does Popeye's charge for one?

I bought one at Safeway this year... Whole works for 35.00 
I know it is not as good as making it yourself, but just didn't have the time to deal with it all this year.  It is a lot of work for just 10-15 minutes of eating.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.popeyes.com/turkey_1104.asp Doesn't say how much.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh I found it. It's 10-11 lbs. and is $39.95 for just the turkey. Pfft.

I love Safeway though.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, my grandma actually considered just buying a fried turkey at Popeye's Chicken and Biscuits this year, but is making one.....with maple syrup and bacon.
> 
> Btw, I actually looked up this thread last night. lol


 
Thanks Aggies... I was just curious. You had mentioned that the Popeys turkey was fried, but not that it was cajun. After reading the Popeys link I could see it was cajun. I have never been much of a cajun person myself. Also I couldn't find where it said it was fried. Are you sure theirs is fried? I would love to be able to purchase a non-cajun style fried turkey from a reputable place. I think I would rather do that then deal with all aftermath of the oil and mess. I can imagine that frying a turkey would require lots and lots of oil.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

Yup, the Popeye's one is a cajun fried turkey. Lots of recipes for fried turkey are also cajun. (I was curious and did a search last night). I've never had deep fried turkey, but buying a fryer, all that peanut oil, etc. Man, what a bitch to clean and prepare. I'd rather just buy one myself too.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

Exactly! Far to much mess for one bird 

That is why I never bought a turkey fryer.
I figured 100 some bucks for a huge appliance that has to sit around collecting dust all year to be pulled out just once for the big mess.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

Err. Looking at the site again, I think it's fried lol. I'll have to ask my grandma when I see her on Thursday. She lives in Dublin and I guess there's a Popeye's right there.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah it didn't say fried.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

Wait! I found the info, and it does say fried .


*Popeyes Cajun Fried Turkey*
*




*
*Description:*Popeyes Cajun Turkey is a deep marinated, slow roasted and crispy fried whole turkey. Because of this cooking technique Popeyes locks in all the flavor and moistness that most turkeys loose during cooking. By flash frying it, a unique crispy coating and color is created.

Popeyes Cajun turkey is fully cooked and ready for you to just heat and eat. This turkey is a great holiday main dish or an impressive addition to your party buffet. Serves 6-8 people.

*Unit Size:** 10/11 lbs. turkey*


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

Well Popeye's make fried chicken and most things there are fried, so I would imagine that their turkeys would also be.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

Shit. All this food from Louisiana and the South is fried lol.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

Sure looks tasty


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Shit. All this food from Louisiana and the South is fried lol.


Yeah, but there is a difference from the South...   They use Crisco oil there


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Im fryin mine. Look out Randy, The grease is almost hot enough................


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

Tubs of lard.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Im fryin mine. Look out Randy, The grease is almost hot enough................


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2004)

Go with whichever tastes better.  It's Thanksgiving, also known as national binge day.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

You're damn right!  I'm usually so hungry on Thanksgiving I can eat a "Cow!"


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...7952676-0166346
Liberals, feminists, and pacificists scare me....


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

You're damn right!  I'm usually so hungry on Thanksgiving I can eat a "Cow!"


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

Link no good aggies


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2004)

I dunno, I got it off cman's sig.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I go to bed now ... I tired   

Nite everyone


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I dunno, I got it off cman's sig.


You must have missed something cause on mine it goes to anne coulter books  yours goes to ufo books


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1400054184/qid=1101278930/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/103-1218658-1747823?v=glance&s=books


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

she is not any of the above. conservative anti fem, lib dem etc etc


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

sleep with one eye open randy, im hunting


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 24, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> she is not any of the above. conservative anti fem, lib dem etc etc


  I know. I was just making a general comment about my views of those groups of individuals. UFO book huh?


----------



## musclepump (Nov 24, 2004)

A deep fried Turkey is proof that God loves man.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> A deep fried Turkey is proof that God loves man.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...7952676-0166346
> Liberals, feminists, and pacificists scare me....



I don't get it...  How do pacifists scare you?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 24, 2004)

Okay, so the site didn't relate to pacifists. I still couldn't be one though.


----------



## simbh (Nov 24, 2004)

Bake it son . Why is america getting fatter and fatter ? Its all about the fried crap . Check out supersize me(the movie) you wont ever wanna take some fried food whatever it is.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 24, 2004)

I've never tried fried turkey, but I'm not against trying it. Hell, one day of eating bad is not going to kill ya.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

My chef says ya gotta eat a fried turkey to know you have lived.  Fried turkey is not much less healthy than baked.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

My instinct and love for food tells me that BC


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Bake it son . Why is america getting fatter and fatter ? Its all about the fried crap . Check out supersize me(the movie) you wont ever wanna take some fried food whatever it is.


It's not something you eat every day.  Not to mention that the oil you fry foods in dictates in great deal how healthy the outcome is as well.   Outside of that like people have said here that the oil does not get deeply absorbed by the Turkey apparantly.  

There you have it....my fried turkey defense statement.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 24, 2004)

I never even heard of having fried turkey on thanksgiving.. just talked to my parents & they're frying & baking one... 

my diet goes out the window on thanksgiving.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Okay, so the site didn't relate to pacifists. I still couldn't be one though.



That's not what I asked.  How do pacifists scare you?


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah Pacifists are against war and violence....they're peaceful people and should be no scare


----------

